# Stacked some



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Invited Fowlmouth and Goosefreak to help me and my son stack up and thin out some geese from one of my fields today. Think we did ok as a lot of fun was had and memories made. Thanks for the help and the fun today boys!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Total for Monday evening, Wednesday evening and today.


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice job


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks again Hoss! It was a heck of a good day.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

richard rouleau said:


> Nice job


Thanks Richard!

How are things looking down south there?


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> Thanks again Hoss! It was a heck of a good day.


My pleasure bud. It's always good getting out with ya!


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

What do you do with all those geese? That's a great pile, congratulations!


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks again bigbull! Great hunt and fun rubbing shoulders with you and your boy!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Idratherbehunting said:


> What do you do with all those geese? That's a great pile, congratulations!


Thanks!! First, I try getting Nate and Rob to take as many as I can force them to take. Then the rest go in the freezer to make lots and lots of jerky in the spring and summer months.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Looks like a great shoot - congrats!


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

utahbigbull said:


> Idratherbehunting said:
> 
> 
> > What do you do with all those geese? That's a great pile, congratulations!
> ...


Nice! I've been making summer sausage with my ducks, and I was thinking you'd have to do something like sausage or jerky with that many birds. Seems like at that rate your freezer is going to fill up pretty fast.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Idratherbehunting said:


> Nice! I've been making summer sausage with my ducks, and I was thinking you'd have to do something like sausage or jerky with that many birds. Seems like at that rate your freezer is going to fill up pretty fast.


If it stayed like this, freezer space would disappear quick for sure. Sad part is it probably won't stay like this for long. These are no doubt migrators in my area right now. 23 geese and zero bands plus some lessers in the mix. I'm sure they will be moving onward soon enough.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

utahbigbull said:


> If it stayed like this, freezer space would disappear quick for sure. Sad part is it probably won't stay like this for long. These are no doubt migrators in my area right now. 23 geese and zero bands plus some lessers in the mix. I'm sure they will be moving onward soon enough.


I guess you'll have to suffer through a few more hunts while the hunting is good then.


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

Well hunting has been up and down here southern utah


----------



## F.A.L. (Nov 4, 2016)

Good job guys!!!


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

utahbigbull said:


> The rest go in the freezer to make lots and lots of jerky in the spring and summer months.


You may change your mind about making it all into jerky after you try some of the salami we talked about earlier this week. :mrgreen:


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Nice hide of the layouts, I'll bet they floated right in!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice job guys. keep piling them up.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

dkhntrdstn said:


> nice job guys. keep piling them up.


Still need to get you out Dustin! Maybe you'll get another reward band haha.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

utahbigbull said:


> Still need to get you out Dustin! Maybe you'll get another reward band haha.


nah my luck ran out man.


----------

